# Nice Torch In Lidl Next Thursday 14Th



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Lidl has a Mellert SLT TL280S torch for Â£4.99 from next Thursday. Never heard of the brand but it looks a nice bit of gear and Lidl sometimes do some pretty good stuff. Combined Halogen and 10 LED torch. German, 22+ Euro on some websites.

Cheers

Gary


----------

